# CCW question for Michigan



## Bdude (Nov 1, 2010)

I know half of you are going to be saying "why the hell would someone let this guy have a gun" By the end of the day here. But I want to ask anyways. I would like to get a CCW just for protection and to conceal on the way to the range and things of that nature. But I think something might keep me from a CCW. When I was 17 I was arrested and charged with Domestic Violence. Im not going into detail it is what it is. I took a plea deal and i was convicted of disorderly conduct. I had to do probation and completed it. Not one thing went wrong. I am almost 23 now. Then about a year ago I was arrested after a fight and then released 12 hours later with no charges. Just let free. No fines or anything. would any of this keep me from A CCW or a handgun?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

You'll have to check your state's statutes, but I suspect the domestic violence incident is a problem. That's often a bar to CCW, but if you took a plea and ended up with a different charge, it may go through.

I'd recommend starting here: http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/michigan.pdf

KG


----------



## Bdude (Nov 1, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks KG. Very informative.

Any one else have issues in michigan?


----------

